# 240sx Ideas



## 240_Newbie (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey Everyone New to the World of Nissan but very Excited with my car

I purchased a 1995 240sx SE Coupe

I just really need some advice and guidence on the car.

What should I do to mod this car ? Should I get a Sr20DET ? With My car do I get a blacktop/redtop and are these engines a direct replacement meaning I do not have to mod anything like engine/tranny mounts ? 

What Im going for is a good looking car with some power behind it. This car will be my everyday driver with the occaisional time where I want to let a Honda see nothing but my Tailights

Are the Sr Swaps reliable enough to get a weekend pounding and then back to the daily driver for work ?

Any help/suggestions/Ideas are more then welcome Guys

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

search


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Honestly bro, the answers to your questions aren't that simple to just be given to you...... Takes a lot of time and learning, takes patience, takes time... To give you a comparartive analogy, it's kinda like being a voter....if you vote in elections and are uniformed, then you will be easily swayed into making a decision that you might regret... Make sure that you know all peaks and perks of both engine (sr vs. ka), and then go from there..... Consider things like reliability, amount of hp per dollar spent, availability of parts, etc... So don't make an uneducated decision, spend time learning....trust me, there is a lot to learn... I have already owned an S13 (89 coupe), and also have had a 95 with a redtop..... been there, done that kinda deal.... take care bro and good luck... happy researchin....

-Alex B.


----------



## 240_Newbie (Jun 14, 2004)

Yea what Im sure of is that there is a ton of info to learn about the 240's I was just mainly wondering of the reliability of the sr20det. It definetly is my plans to convert hopefully this year but maybe next. 

anyone have any good links where I can get some good info ?

I googled it but have not found 2 much in the way of good info so far

Thanks
Gord


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

HeavyThrottle.com has SR20 specs posted.


----------



## 240_Newbie (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Nismo Ill check that out


----------

